# Extract original espresso



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

A kilo of freshly roasted Extract original espresso beans arrived today and are resting. Anyone out there used these beans already and have any advice on how to get the best out of them? (rest time, brew recipe etc)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I was into them after day 4-5

they are a pretty forgiving blend - chocolate and vanilla

Dose will depend on your basket

Shorter brew ratios will give you more bakers chocolate taste and punch in milk 1:1.6 ish

Longer brew ratios will give you a nice sweet chocolate espresso without bitterness 1:1.8-2


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I was into them after day 4-5
> 
> they are a pretty forgiving blend - chocolate and vanilla
> 
> ...


cheers Boots, its a 20g VST basket being used with a Brewtus iv, so I'll probably be able to get somewhere between 17g-18g in he basket. Any idea of ideal shot time and temp? 28 secs and 93°C sound about right from your experience?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use 93 as standard

My shots times and ratios will be little different with variable pressure and the ek. But as general rule those ratios in 25-30 seconds will get you in a ball park of goodness


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I used after day two and pulled these on 94c with 16g>40g @ 24-27 seconds (ek43).

Normal espresso grinder pull tighter at around 18>30g out.

Very nice blend and perfectly roasted.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Cheers guys, I'll crack them open tonight and see how I get on, it sounds like 1:1.7 ratio will be be a good starting point.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I seem to remember getting better results from using a 15 or 18g VST basket (but that's just my preference). I think I'm with Boots on the 1:1.8ish guide line.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Depends on grinder.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Extract roast quite dark for speciality coffee. I don't run them in the shop due to this, but I had some last year and it was one of the few coffees I dosed quite high and extracted at over 50% brew ratio. It got muddy and ashy at longer brew ratios on the Kees.

JP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jjprestidge said:


> Extract roast quite dark for speciality coffee. I don't run them in the shop due to this, but I had some last year and it was one of the few coffees I dosed quite high and extracted at over 50% brew ratio. It got muddy and ashy at longer brew ratios on the Kees.
> 
> JP


EK shots were thick and sweet at home , on a batch last month... Its all subjective I'd put them on the "medium scale "


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I use these a lot. Extract recommend 18.5g in for 30g out in 30secs. They also recommend 94.5 degrees if possible.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do many prosumer machines offer 0.5 degree increments? My Expobar Leva DB (Brewtus mk IV) doesn't.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

1) Too many other variables to worry about having 0.5c accuracy imho 

2) Extract roast quite dark? Really?!  I was getting beautiful sweet choc shots off original only last week.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My machine allows temp to be set at 0.5 increments , whether it is stable to that during a shot i another thing entirely........


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It quite possibly is. I was thinking more along the lines of in the cup and how much more potent the other variables can be vs 0.5c. Distribution is a major player for me. I've made two coffees earlier both prepped exactly same apart from first I was lazy and half asleep; didn't bother with my usual puck prep (tasted horrible) next shot delish.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

gman147 said:


> 1) Too many other variables to worry about having 0.5c accuracy imho
> 
> 2) Extract roast quite dark? Really?!  I was getting beautiful sweet choc shots off original only last week.


Yes - it is dark for speciality coffee, as I stated. Not dark by the standards of some on here, but much darker than almost all of the coffees I run from Notes, Nude, Workshop, etc.

JP


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

gman147 said:


> It quite possibly is. I was thinking more along the lines of in the cup and how much more potent the other variables can be vs 0.5c. Distribution is a major player for me. I've made two coffees earlier both prepped exactly same apart from first I was lazy and half asleep; didn't bother with my usual puck prep (tasted horrible) next shot delish.


0.5 degrees makes no difference. 1 degree is barely discernible in the cup IMO (and also in the opinion of James Hoffmann).

JP


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Do many prosumer machines offer 0.5 degree increments? My Expobar Leva DB (Brewtus mk IV) doesn't.


 mine offers .2 increments


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

So that's two, Vesuvius & GS3? But by no means a common feature on prosumer machines with PIDs.

Most roasters don't include recipes for their beans so I was surprised to see one recommend a temperature to within half of one degree celsius.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Just repeating what the machine was set to (high end san remo) when I was on a course there.. I took it to mean 'on the hotter side is better if possible'


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm coming to the end of these beans and found them pretty easy to make a decent drink with and pretty consistant. They're definately more of a dark roast than what I tend to go for but I've found the brew ratio can be pretty easilly tweaked to get pleasant bitterness (dark chocolate). I personally found they got better after a week (although I did open them up after 3 days).

I found these beans really shine when used in full fat milky drinks, with my fave being a cortado or similar (1:1 to 1:2 espresso to milk). The milk really seems to bring out the cocoa flavours. I've also found I can get away with using fully skimmed milk and the drinks still taste good.

As an experiment I've brewed these at 17g in to 30g(ish) out in 35 seconds at 85°C. I know the temp is quite low, but as an espresso and with the longer time this tasted pretty good to my palate and with milk very nice. (All grinding done by single dosing on a super jolly, brewing done on a Brewtus IV with a 20g VST basket). Worth a try if you have the ability to control temp.

Overall pretty satisfied with my purchase and I guess what I've found is that someone new to home espresso could do alot worse than buying a kg of these as they're pretty forgiving and and consistant (£15+£3 postage isn't bad either).


----------

